# General Speed Rooter XL



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

What do you guys think of the General Speed Rooter XL ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Heavy AF!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> What do you guys think of the General Speed Rooter XL ?



Call General and ask them to explain the differences between the 92 and the XL. 

I've actually been thinking about getting a new machine too because mine is a bit beat. If anything I might go with the Maxi-Rooter because it holds more cable. I don't like pushing 5/8" past 100' so I'd likely put 25' of 3/4" behind the 5/8".

Never used the XL. Looks identical to my 91/92. I looked at the specs and it holds the same amount of cable as my 91/92. Seems like slightly larger wheels and a slightly bigger motor. I have a hard time snaking 6" even with 3/4" cable so I don't know how they can claim it will clear 10".

I can't see anything being lighter than the 91/92 if that's important to you. Not sure how you'd make it better, maybe wheel chocks? We also have a Ridgid/Kollman K-750 which is a slightly taller/stiffer frame, it has wheel chocks, and a poly drum. I prefer the 91/92. Would be nice if the 91/92 had a poly drum I guess, not sure how durable that would be. Don't use the K-750 much, I just don't like it because it's taller in the van. Otherwise it's just as good as my 91/92.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Heavy AF!


If it's too heavy you're too lame!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just bought one on Craigslist in San Diego. Paid $700. for a slightly used machine with an extra drum the first drum looks like 7/8" cable the 2nd drum is smaller not sure possibly 5/8" cable. The guy who sold it to me. said they paid $2800. ( a busy plumbing company that went with Gorlitz and just wanted to get this out of the way) It also came with a auto feed I think I scored. I did not really need it I have quite a bit of drain cleaning equipment but for the price. He was asking $800 I offered 700 and he said come on down and get it so I did. It is really heavy and solidly built with the welded frame.4 drains and it should be paid for.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

funny I do not really see any owner reviews of General drum machines. Except for the company reviews? I know there are a few members here who really like the General 91 - 92 speed rooters.
can't beat the kinetic water ram or the hand held drill snake they are bulletproof in my opinion. I also have a T3 rooter tried to use it on kitchen drains cable seems too stiff would not go down the drain that well. So back to the old K50 for kitchen drains.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have the speed rooter 92 and love it. I can't remember now if it was the maxi or xl that I was also looking at. It seemed like the same exact machine as the 92 with the exception that it was much easier to take off the drum to put a second drum on. Then the other one of those 2 were basically that plus bigger motor. I would go with the one that's the same as the 92 but quick drum disconnect.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is the machine not good at loading pictures, but I can cut and paste.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Barely used and some cutters in the tool box. haven't tested it out just brought it home and unloaded from my truck the sucker is heavy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If it's too heavy you're too lame!


In my current condition, I will have to agree.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> I just bought one on Craigslist in San Diego. Paid $700. for a slightly used machine with an extra drum the first drum looks like 7/8" cable the 2nd drum is smaller not sure possibly 5/8" cable. The guy who sold it to me. said they paid $2800. ( a busy plumbing company that went with Gorlitz and just wanted to get this out of the way) It also came with a auto feed I think I scored. I did not really need it I have quite a bit of drain cleaning equipment but for the price. He was asking $800 I offered 700 and he said come on down and get it so I did. It is really heavy and solidly built with the welded frame.4 drains and it should be paid for.


You made out good! I don’t need an extra machine, but I would’ve bought it. Nice thing is, you don’t have to bother with basement stairs! Better than the sh!t slinging machine you have in the background!!!


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks but that was the shop that I bought it from they prefer the Gorlitz. True closed drum is cleaner as long as it is not full of rusty water. That is one advantage of open drums they let the cable dry quickly and they do make a folding splash guard to put around the machine if you need it. I am happy with the purchase. Two drums 100' of 3/4" cable and 100 feet of 1/2" cable. Thanks Again


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Thanks but that was the shop that I bought it from they prefer the Gorlitz. True closed drum is cleaner as long as it is not full of rusty water. That is one advantage of open drums they let the cable dry quickly and they do make a folding splash guard to put around the machine if you need it. I am happy with the purchase. Two drums 100' of 3/4" cable and 100 feet of 1/2" cable. Thanks Again


I used mytana? When I was in SoCal. Even with the stupid try fold guards half your time was spent cleaning up.

You did good on this buy!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> ...........True closed drum is cleaner as long as it is not full of rusty water. ............


Looks like you got a great deal!!!! It's almost identical to my 91/92 which I like a lot.

It ain't messy if you just tilit it back and drain it outside before putting it back in the van. If there is still water you can use your toilet sucker. Squirt an oz or so of snake oil in every time you put it away. 

You'll see there are two holes on the back of the drum, one has a bolt through it, make sure the open hole is rotated up when you're moving it. That's the drain hole. Rotate the drum so the hole is down and tilt it back to drain the drum.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

skoronesa thanks for the good advice


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Looked at my drain cleaner a little more carefully and pugged it in was very quiet I like the electric switch over the air switch myself seems more dependable than I looked at the power feed and noticed the handle was broken off? I called General tool and wanted to replace the broken parts. The rep told me it was a design change about 3 years ago and it might be a warrantee replacement So i took a picture of the broken auto feed and the seral number and emailed it to the rep. He told me the machine was a little over a year old and because of the break in the casting he would warrantee it and send a new part out. at no charge. The machine is so heavy my guess the last owner used the handle as leverage to pull the machine and broke it off?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> ............. I like the electric switch over the air switch myself seems more dependable .........


It's not more dependable. You want an air switch.

I've had several air switches get pinholes in the foot piece or hose. That is noting, just carry a spare. Our K-750 has an electric foot pedal. If there's water on the floor then the pedal will trip the GFCI because it isn't waterproof. Much more annoying than a foot pedal with a pinhole.

How often do you snake a basement c.o. when there is water on the floor because a washer standpipe or basement toilet overflowed? Electric foot pedal in that scenario renders the machine inoperable. Or you have to put it up on a block and then you're standing funny. Water from your boots can drip into it. I had to tape mine up to the frame of the machine and use my knee.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> ..........He told me the machine was a little over a year old and because of the break in the casting he would warrantee it and send a new part out. at no charge. The machine is so heavy my guess the last owner used the handle as leverage to pull the machine and broke it off?


Or they pulled it up a hill sideways and it rolled over, happened to me yesterday. Or they dropped the machine down a couple stairs and the handle hit a wall, happened to my helper a couple months ago.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks lots of choices


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Speed Rooter user here, I have 4-5 of them. They just work. And work well. Someone has a serious issue if the speed Rooter can't handle it. At that point it's time for the jetter or its a dig job.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

waiting on repair part I assume it is just casting with a built in handle will find out on the 23 the ETA for the repair part


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> waiting on repair part I assume it is just casting with a built in handle will find out on the 23 the ETA for the repair part


We keep a spare, complete drive assembly on the shelf. When the one I am using needs to be rebuilt I leave it on the workbench, put the spare on, and my manager rebuilds it then puts it on the shelf as the new spare.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

General makes good machines but they are tough and simple enough to make a field repair on and get the job done. I've cleared some doozies with mine.. even some a k1500 wouldn't touch.

Most of thier machines you can buy a smaller drum for and do branch lines with it too which is good for versatility. I run 5/8 100' and 98 percent of time its perfect.. 

Right now I'm using my k1500 as my go to because I've encountered some long runs lately for some reason..

But overall generals are good. I like the root ripper as line opener then progress to 3" rotary saw then to 2-4" rotary saw then to expansion cutter.. lines were usually good for years after.. also camera injection on almost every job..


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Venomthirst I really enjoy reading your posts. You have a lot of experience with drains. part of the reason I bought the general machine was how much you praised your General drum machine. for cleaning out root stoppages


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> Thanks Venomthirst I really enjoy reading your posts. You have a lot of experience with drains. part of the reason I bought the general machine was how much you praised your General drum machine. for cleaning out root stoppages


You wont be disappointed with it.. it will make you a lot of money. Drain your drum and use the general snake oil if you don't think you'll be using it for a bit.. or use it anyways really does keep you cables healthy.. liquid wd40 works good too.. don't use motor oil to thick and makes a mess also stinks


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Call General and ask them to explain the differences between the 92 and the XL.
> 
> I've actually been thinking about getting a new machine too because mine is a bit beat. If anything I might go with the Maxi-Rooter because it holds more cable. I don't like pushing 5/8" past 100' so I'd likely put 25' of 3/4" behind the 5/8".
> 
> ...


The 750 doesn't have the inner drum if my memory is right,just the single drum,Marvin at AJ Coleman said your cable is more likely to flip in the750 single drum than it is in the K-7500 which has the inner and outer drum,I was looking at a k7500 but $ 3300.00 bucks is to much right now for me,also I don't think the general has the inner drum either


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> The 750 doesn't have the inner drum if my memory is right,just the single drum,Marvin at AJ Coleman said your cable is more likely to flip in the750 single drum than it is in the K-7500 which has the inner and outer drum,I was looking at a k7500 but $ 3300.00 bucks is to much right now for me,also I don't think the general has the inner drum either


The only time the cable has "flipped" in my 91 was when the back thrust bearing and washer were worn down so much that there was a gap behind the inner cage. I assume the inner cage on my 91's drum performs the same function as the inner drum you speak of on the Ridgid.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> The only time the cable has "flipped" in my 91 was when the back thrust bearing and washer were worn down so much that there was a gap behind the inner cage. I assume the inner cage on my 91's drum performs the same function as the inner drum you speak of on the Ridgid.


Can you run 5/8" cable also in the same drum In the general???


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have had the cable double back on me in Spartan 100, 300, & 1065 but only because I was running them in reverse 
at the time, I learned how much reverse torque that I could use without flipping the cable


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Can you run 5/8" cable also in the same drum In the general???


Yes.

The drum isn't the limiting factor, it's the drive head. The standard drive head will easily do 5/8" through 3/4". You can probably work outside that range a little too. I think it might do 1/2" as well. I keep 100' of 5/8" in mine amd occasionally I run 3/4".


----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)

Not to dig up an old one boys, but I was on the phone with general. The speed rooter is the same as the 91 I think she said BUT the xl has a 3/4 hp motor instead of the half. The only difference between the speed XL and the maxi rooter is the casted frame. I wanted to order a speed XL but as of today they are build to order and 8 weeks out 😞


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mipipetech said:


> Not to dig up an old one boys, but I was on the phone with general. The speed rooter is the same as the 91 I think she said BUT the xl has a 3/4 hp motor instead of the half. The only difference between the speed XL and the maxi rooter is the casted frame. I wanted to order a speed XL but as of today they are build to order and 8 weeks out 😞


Slightly off topic. A friend of mine bought the new Milwaukee main line machine. He prefers the .66 which he had ordered two months before I talked to him. It was still on back order.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow supply issues, possibly look for a used machine? than is how I got mine with extra drum for a good price


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mipipetech said:


> Not to dig up an old one boys, but I was on the phone with general. The speed rooter is the same as the 91 I think she said BUT the xl has a 3/4 hp motor instead of the half. The only difference between the speed XL and the maxi rooter is the casted frame. I wanted to order a speed XL but as of today they are build to order and 8 weeks out 😞



The other difference is the 3/4hp is much more likely to trip a breaker 

Seriously, the 1/2hp can still break a cable and I almost never trip a breaker.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Wow supply issues, possibly look for a used machine? than is how I got mine with extra drum for a good price


I have a k-6200 with an extra drum for sale if someone wants to drive to Michigan.… works good, but heavy AF!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I have a k-6200 with an extra drum for sale if someone wants to drive to Michigan.… works good, but heavy AF!


Auto or Manual? What size cables?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Auto or Manual? What size cables?


5/8”x100’. One cable I assume is complete junk, the other has a kink at 67’. I would cut out 4” , coupling and weld, but I haven’t bought a welder yet. There’s a brass bushing on one of the barrels that needs to be replaced. Under $40 (pre Covid). I’ve been using the bad bushing, the outside is worn, so the drum bounces a bit. Doesn’t affect performance.
It’s a good machine, but it’s hard to get to that sweet spot just before cable failure. I’d swear it’s 75#s or more than the 300 with 100’ of .55.


----------



## Mipipetech (Nov 2, 2020)

I’ve never even seen one! I’m in Michigan you think you could run 11/16” in it?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mipipetech said:


> I’ve never even seen one! I’m in Michigan you think you could run 11/16” in it?


I don’t see why not, might be a bit tight with 100’… but worth a shot. I would assume that you would have a pig tail the same size. Wouldn’t hurt putting new bearings in it. They’re fine now. I probably have bearings for it. Never rebuilt the auto feed on this one, k-750 and 300, plenty of times.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Supposed to be Ridgid’s version of the 300. “Same footprint” my arse, but smaller width than a 750 or 7500 for sure.


----------

